# Another wing suiter meets his maker...



## MrJim (Aug 10, 2014)

...in Rio de Janiero.

Tragic I tell ya.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2014)

oooooh how sad!!! nthego:


----------



## Michael. (Aug 11, 2014)

That was funny.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2014)

Excellent.....must share. Thanks, Mr. Jim


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

Coughing up my coffee here! :rofl:

Thanks, MrJim!


----------



## Ina (Aug 11, 2014)

Now that's a fly swatter. :lofl:


----------

